# ما هو عمر يوسف النجار و مريم العذراء



## كلمات (16 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انتم تقولون ان مريم العذراء قد تزوجت من رجل اسمه يوسف النجار

ارجو تحديد عمر يوسف النجار وقت زواجه منها

كما اريد تحديد عمر مريم العذراء وقت زواجها به

مع ارفاق اثبات على ذلك

ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## الحوت (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*

*بالنسبة لعمر السيدة العذراء .. لا نعرفه بالضبط لكن على كل الأحوال فعمرها تعدى سن البلوغ ( ليست طفلة )

اما سبب " زواجها الوثائقي " من يوسف الشيخ .. هو انها كانت نذراً للهيكل وكانت هناك منذ كانت طفلة .. ولكن بعد بلوغها , لا يسمح اليهود باقامة فتاة بالغة في الهيكل ..
فتم نقل اقامتها الى من يتكفل بها ..

وتم " كتبة كتاب " كما يقال بالدارج لمريم ويوسف لكي يكون مسوغاً شرعياً لاقامتها عنده .. وطبعاً لم يمسسها كزوجة ..
فقد بقيت عذراء ..

ولكنها كانت " بالغة " .. اذ كيف تلد العذراء وهي غير بالغة .. وغير مكتملة النمو ؟!

ومن يتحمل جسدعا الحبل بطفل , بمشيمة وولادة وارضاع .. فهي قطعاً ناضجة وبالغة ..!

فان كنتي تسالي لمقارنة بينها وبين عائشة الطفله فالمقارنة غير موضوعية نهائيا ..

فمريم القديسة كانت بالغة وتزوجت بسبب ظروف معينة بدون نبية اللقاء .. *


----------



## faris sd4l (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*

*بالنسبة لعمر سيدتنا العذراء مريم رد عليه اخوي الحوت*
*اما بالنسبة لعمر يوسف النجار لا اعتقد انه مذكور عمرة ولا حتى تقريبا*

*أخوي الحوت هدف السؤال هو ان من المعروف عند اخوانا المسلمين انهم بيعتقدوا انه عمر يوسف النجار كبير و ايضا عمر السيدة العذراء في بداية النضوج*
*بالتالي بيقارنوا هدا الشي بزواج الرسول محمد بعائشة الطفلة*​


----------



## كلمات (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*

*انا سألت سؤال عادي وأردت تحديد عمر كل منهما وقت الزواج انت قلت انها بالغة وانا أعلم ذلك لكن سؤالي عن عمرها هي ويوسف النجار
الرجاء عدم وضع افتراضات 
انا أسأل عن العمر بالتحديد مع التوثيق ان أمكن*


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*



كلمات قال:


> *انا سألت سؤال عادي وأردت تحديد عمر كل منهما وقت الزواج انت قلت انها بالغة وانا أعلم ذلك لكن سؤالي عن عمرها هي ويوسف النجار*
> *الرجاء عدم وضع افتراضات *
> *انا أسأل عن العمر بالتحديد مع التوثيق ان أمكن*


 
عمر يوسف النجار لم يُذكر بالكتاب المقدس لكن ذُكر بالتقليد
عمره كانه يقارب نهاية ال 80 و بداية ال 90 بشكل تقريبي
و العمر هذا عندما خطبها, فلا يوجد شئ اسمه تزوجها

صحح معلوماتك قبل ان تسأل عن شئ مغلوط


----------



## الحوت (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*



> أخوي الحوت هدف السؤال هو ان من المعروف عند اخوانا المسلمين انهم بيعتقدوا انه عمر يوسف النجار كبير و ايضا عمر السيدة العذراء في بداية النضوج
> بالتالي بيقارنوا هدا الشي بزواج الرسول محمد بعائشة الطفله



*لا يوجد مقارنة بين القديسة مريم وعائشة ولا باي شكل من الاشكال ولا باي صورة من الصور ..
لا يوجد مقارنة بين الاثنين لا عن قريب و لا عن بعيد ..

فكما قلنا سابقا عن القديسة مريم انه تم " كتبة كتاب " كما يقال بالدارج لمريم ويوسف لكي يكون مسوغاً شرعياً لاقامتها عنده .. وطبعاً لم يمسسها كزوجة ..
فقد بقيت عذراء ..

اما موضوع عائشة فهو  ببساطة: جريمه هتك عرض طفلة واعتداء على قاصر بعد غوايتها .

فالمساله ليست مسألة " فارق السن " ... انما القضية هي نكاح طفلة ..

سواء كان يكبرها بخمسين سنة او عشرة سنوات !*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*

+++ لكل سؤال هدف 
+++ فما الهدف من السؤال عن الأعمار ، وما الهدف من طلب التوثيق ، وكأنه شيئ يختص بالشهر العقارى !!!
+++ أما ما قام به الإخوة من المقارنة المجحفة ، فالسبب هو عدم توضيح السبب .
+++ ولم يحدث مطلقاً أن قال أحد أن السيدة العذراء كانت طفلة فى السادسة ، بل كانت فى سن يتيح لها أن تفكر وتجيب بالطريقة البالغة الحكمة العالية ، والفهم العميق ، التى ردت بها على ملاك البشارة .
+++ فلماذا هذا السؤال ، بالطبع لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد لغو ، إذن ، فماهو الهدف ؟


----------



## كلمات (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*

*



			وطبعاً لم يمسسها كزوجة ..
فقد بقيت عذراء ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا متأكدة يقينا ان السيدة مريم العذراء لم يمسسها بشر لا حاجة لاعلامي بذلك

لا أدري لم انتم تجرون هذه المقارنة مع انني سألت عن العمر فقط
لم أدرج أي مقارنة بين السيدة مريم العذراء والسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها



			عمر يوسف النجار لم يُذكر بالكتاب المقدس لكن ذُكر بالتقليد
عمره كانه يقارب نهاية ال 80 و بداية ال 90 بشكل تقريبي
و العمر هذا عندما خطبها, فلا يوجد شئ اسمه تزوجها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا لم أذكر انه دخل بها لكن قد علمت انه كما ذكرت تقولون انها خطبت له
أكيد أنا متيقنة أنه لم يلمسها بشر
شكرا لك لتحديد عمر  يوسف النجار لكن سألت أيضا عن عمر السيدة مريم العذراء ان أمكن
اعذرني فأنا أسأل لأعلم



			+++ لكل سؤال هدف 
+++ فما الهدف من السؤال عن الأعمار ، وما الهدف من طلب التوثيق ، وكأنه شيئ يختص بالشهر العقارى !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أسأل السؤال لأتأكد من معلومة سمعتها من شريط صوتي 
وبما أنني غير واثقة من صحته أردت التأكد منكم
وطلبي للتوثيق لأتأكد من صحة المعلومة وأتيقن منها
أعتذر ان أزعجكم السؤال



			ولم يحدث مطلقاً أن قال أحد أن السيدة العذراء كانت طفلة فى السادسة ، بل كانت فى سن يتيح لها أن تفكر وتجيب بالطريقة البالغة الحكمة العالية ، والفهم العميق ، التى ردت بها على ملاك البشارة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أعيدها مرة أخرى أنا لم أفترض عمر للسيدة مريم العذراء بل سألت لأعرف*


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*



كلمات قال:


> *شكرا لك لتحديد عمر يوسف النجار لكن سألت أيضا عن عمر السيدة مريم العذراء ان أمكن*


 

عمر مريم العذراء لم يذكر بالكتاب المقدس لكنه ذكر بالمصادر المسيحية الخارجية, و هو بين ال 13 الى 15 سنة


----------



## كلمات (17 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا لك The Rock

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## pariah12 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*



my Rock قال:


> عمر مريم العذراء لم يذكر بالكتاب المقدس لكنه ذكر بالمصادر المسيحية الخارجية, و هو بين ال 13 الى 15 سنة



حسب التقاليد اليهوديه سن الزواج يبدأ من عمر 13 سنة ، ولكن العاده والاعراف اليهوديه تتطلب ان الخطيبة تنتظر سنة من بداية الخطبه الى يوم الالتحاق بزوجها.....


----------



## Twin (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ pariah12*


pariah12 قال:


> حسب التقاليد اليهوديه سن الزواج يبدأ من عمر 13 سنة ، ولكن العاده والاعراف اليهوديه تتطلب ان الخطيبة تنتظر سنة من بداية الخطبه الى يوم الالتحاق بزوجها.....


*وما المشكلة *
*الأخ ماي روك قال أنه ما بين ال 13 و 15 وقد يكون خطبت في أول ال 13 وذهبت مع القديس يوسف الي الناصرة في بداية ال 14 فلا مشكلة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## pariah12 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال  اتمنى الاجابة عنه*



twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ Pariah12*
> 
> *وما المشكلة *
> ...



لا يوجد مشكله عزيزي،،، فقط احببت ان اضع هذه المعلومه، ليس الا.


----------



## صوت الرب (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما هو عمر يوسف النجار و مريم العذراء*

بالنسبة لعمر العذراء مريم فأني قرأت في عدة مواقع
أن أكبر تقدير لعمر أمنا العذراء  قد يصل إلى 17 سنة حين خطبت


----------

